# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Ασύρματο Τηλέφωνο] Πρόβλημα με ασύρματο τηλέφωνο philips.

## kostas stathopoulos

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που γράφω στο forum γι'αυτό ζητάω συγνώμη για οποιοδήποτε λάθος.Έχω εδώ και 5 χρόνια ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο philips και τώρα μου κάνει κάποια νερά με την οθόνη δηλ του αριθμούς μου τους δείχνει μισούς.Το πρόβλημα μπορεί να φτιάξει μόνο του για μια μέρα αλλά μετά θα ξαναχαλάσει μόνο του.Επισυνάπτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το τηλέφωνο.Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Κανείς δεν ξέρει?

----------


## gRooV

καλησπέρα Κώστα,
φαντάζομαι δοκίμασες να βγάλεις και να ξαναβάλεις την καλωδιοταινία της οθόνης...κοίτα προσεχτικά μήπως έχει κοπεί κάπου. αν δεν στρώσει χρειάζεται αλλαγή οθόνης πιθανότατα.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Η καλωδιοταινία φαίνεται να είναι κολλημένη στην πλακέτα και όχι μέσα σε κάποιο βύσμα όπως στα κινητά/

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πέρνα τις κολλήσεις.

----------


## nasosto

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.




> Πέρνα τις κολλήσεις.


Αποστόλη, τί εννοείς;

----------


## xsterg

καλυτερα να μην κανεις τιποτα. το πιο πιθανο ειναι να χειροτερεψει η κατασταση αν επεμβεις παρα να καλυτερεψει. θα σου συνιστουσα σε συνδιασμο με τις πτωτικες τιμες που εχουν οι συσκευες αυτες να παρεις μια κανουργια. εξαλου θα χρειαστει αργα η γρηγορα και νεες επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες. αρα η καλυτερη λυση ειναι το νεο ασυρματο.

----------


## supermanboy

Στέλιο καλησπέρα.Θα συμφωνήσω με τον xsterg αλλά επειδή σε βλέπω ορεξάτο θα σου πω οπως είναι ανοικτό στην φωτογραφία που ανέβασες (3η δεξιά) μαζί με μπαταρίες να δοκιμάσεις να πιέσεις την καλωδιοταινία που τερματίζει πρώτα στην πλακέτα και να δεις συμπεριφορά.Αν κάτι αλλάξει τότε θα πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις πίεση με κάποιο τρόπο μόνιμα,το ίδιο φυσικά και από την πλευρά της οθόνης.Συνήθως οι βλάβες αυτές δεν έχουν μόνιμη λύση παρά ελάχιστη.Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο αλλά καμιά φορά μπορεί να είναι αρχικό στάδιο και να κρατήσει αρκετά.Δεν χάνεις κάτι.

----------

